# How to stop mealworm pupation



## MofuTofu (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi there

I need help, all the meal worms in my tub of meal worms keep pupating, i get around 8 pupas every morning and i want to know how to stop them from pupating besides putting them in the fridge (My mum hates worms so i couldnt put them in the fridge) :devil:


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

you cant stop them can slow them down by keeping them somewhere cool i buy in bulk so buy fresh every week and just get rid of any i have left.


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

yellrat said:


> you cant stop them can slow them down by keeping them somewhere cool i buy in bulk so buy fresh every week and just get rid of any i have left.


Well you can stop them pupating by artificially controlling the levels of juvenile hormone...

Andy


----------



## Scottish_Reps (Mar 13, 2011)

Ether place them in the fridge or a place that is cold as said before this will slow them down.


----------



## Keto (Mar 28, 2011)

Buy one of those mini fridges to keep in your room & keep them in that?


----------



## robinsad (Jun 16, 2010)

Keto said:


> Buy one of those mini fridges to keep in your room & keep them in that?


You know I hadnt thought of that but its a really good idea for keeping the live food in. Would it kill on the electric though you reckon?


----------



## I3arry (Mar 25, 2011)

robinsad said:


> You know I hadnt thought of that but its a really good idea for keeping the live food in. Would it kill on the electric though you reckon?


No, mini fridges use very little (40 - 90w)


----------



## jetski (Apr 7, 2008)

the cost of electric is going to out weight the saving on the mealworms somewhat. why not have a chat oil other family member about putting them in a non food non see through container and keeping them at the bottom of the fridge out of the way.

or everytime you get pupae chuck them in a RUB with some bran and when they turn in to Beatles they will mate and give you a supply of mealworms so you will get your monies worth back plus more


----------

